# So.....It's Monday!



## sawhorseray (Aug 9, 2021)

> This old lady handed her bank card to the teller and said “I would like to withdraw $10”. The teller told her “for withdrawals less than $100, please use the ATM.





> The old lady wanted to know why... The teller returned her bank card and irritably told her “these are the rules, please leave if there is no further matter. There is a line of customers behind you”.





> The old lady remained silent for a few seconds and handed her card back to the teller and said “please help me withdraw all the money I have.”





> The teller was astonished when she checked the account balance. She nodded her head, leaned down and respectfully told her “you have $300,000 in your account but the bank doesn’t have that much cash currently. Could you make an appointment and come back again tomorrow?





> The old lady then asked how much she could withdraw immediately.





> The teller told her any amount up to $3000.





> “Well please let me have $3000 now.”





> The teller kindly handed $3000 very friendly and with a smile to her.





> The old lady put $10 in her purse and asked the teller to deposit $2990 back into her account.





> The moral of this story is....





> Don’t be difficult with old people, they spent a lifetime learning the skill.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles this morning. Definitely needed them.

Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 9, 2021)

Good ones this morning Ray.  I liked the Shower one best.  Thanks, great way to start the week.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Haha those were good


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 9, 2021)

Good ones!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2021)

Very nice Ray!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2021)

More Great Ones!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice all around laughs today.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 9, 2021)

lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

Funny stuff, thanks Ray!


----------



## robrpb (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.

Rob


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Keep up the great work.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 11, 2021)

That "property line" joke is really funny, Ray.
Gary


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice Monday afternoon break - thanks!


----------

